# how many tip-ups?



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

i am new to ice fishing and wanted to ask you guys a question about tip-ups. how many can one person use? is it like regular fishing, 2 lines/poles per fisher? i know i can search the internet for the answer, or call the odnr, but i figure i can get better responses from people who actually use them. thanks, Clayton


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Im pretty sure 7....


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

6 tipups and 2 rods


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Make sure that you have your name and address on them.
Here is some info. from the website and what's on the license pamphlet:
ICE ANGLERS may use holes no larger than 12 inches in diameter. In Lake Erie ice anglers may use holes no larger than 12 inches in width. Ice anglers may not use more than 6 tip-ups and 2 rods per person. All shelters and tip-ups must display the name and address of the owner or user in English lettering.


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

What about 6 tip downs and two rods? Guys in Wisconsin got me hooked on these things.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

claytonhaske said:


> i know i can search the internet for the answer, or call the odnr, but i figure i can get better responses from people who actually use them. thanks, Clayton


You havent been on this site very long, have you?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes, 6 tip ups and two rods in Ohio. But like was mentioned, you must have(legally required anyhow!) your name, address and ph number on each, just like your shanty. I put the little address stickers on mine, but in 8-9 yrs, have only seen the fish police once on the ice. And that guy had no coat(maybe 20 degrees),, no cleats and no life preserver. Oh..., I gave him h#@l, but he looked at me like "no big deal"!! Anyhow, good luck out there! Snake


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

snake69 said:


> But like was mentioned, you must have(legally required anyhow!) your name, address and ph number on each, just like your shanty.


Where have you seen the reg requiring the phone no.? I am aware of only the name and address, from both the license pamphlet (shown earlier) and OAC 1501:31-13-01 (A) (5)

(5) Throughout the state, it shall be unlawful for any person to use tipups, float lines, trotlines, set lines, bank lines, turtle traps, or an ice fishing shelter which does not have attached thereon the name and address of the owner or user in legible letters in the English language. The name and address shall be exhibited on the outer part of the structure of an ice fishing shelter.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

nixmkt said:


> All shelters and tip-ups must display the name and address of the owner or user in English lettering.


I thought you only had to have your name and address on a shelter if it was left there not being used?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

sorry its six!!!!!! MY BAD!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yep, 6 per person, but sometimes if I'm with my son, I'll bring along a few for him also.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

stex1220 said:


> I thought you only had to have your name and address on a shelter if it was left there not being used?


Nope. Heard that is why the rule was added though. People would build shacks on the ice and just leave them there to become navigation or pollution problems when the ice melted.

Don't know the specific regs but on most if not all public waters you are not allowed to leave a shelter out on the ice unattended. Not a good idea nowadays anyway even if it was allowed. Most likely it would either be stolen or trashed when you returned.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

icebucketjohn said:


> Yep, 6 per person, but sometimes if I'm with my son, I'll bring along a few for him also.


Icebucket, every time I see that handywork of yours I crave for a ham and swiss sandwich lol! I don't know why!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, I have 1 tip-up, and 1 rod. The tip up I have is the one with the wind flap that jigs your bait for you when the wind blows. Looks like I have to get more now.....


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I know that some type of rule must be established, but it never made sense to me that I couldn't have 3-4 rods in a rod holder, yet I could have 2 rods with 6 other lines out on a tip. If I have a rod in a holder with a minnow on the line, how is that different than a tip with a minnow on the end. One of those questions in life that I may never have an answer to.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Bluegillin' said:


> I know that some type of rule must be established, but it never made sense to me that I couldn't have 3-4 rods in a rod holder, yet I could have 2 rods with 6 other lines out on a tip. If I have a rod in a holder with a minnow on the line, how is that different than a tip with a minnow on the end. One of those questions in life that I may never have an answer to.


It may have something to do with the "tradition" of Ice Fishing. Traditional Gear includes some Tip-ups and a Jigging Stick or two.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

if you want to go on that track...i almost always release every single thing i catch through the ice, so what difference does it make if i use 3 or 4 lines or whatnot...at the end of the day it makes absolutely no difference. id never use more than the law allows though, wouldnt feel right to me....dishonorable.


----------

